# Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV Brake Question



## Connor (Dec 9, 2020)

I recently bought this original Schwinn Jaguar and I’m having trouble with the front brake. I can’t seem to get both brake pads to sit on the rim. It seems like one of the arms is too short... Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks in advance!
-Connor


----------



## phantom (Dec 9, 2020)

Shoot a pic from the front showing both sides of the caliper in one picture. I would hold the caliper together and pull down some cable through the hole and retighten.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2020)

Guess you'll be looking for the correct caliper, that one is most likely from a lightweight. The front and rear caliper should be the same other than the pivot bolt. 

_1962 Corvette_


----------



## phantom (Dec 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Guess you'll be looking for the correct caliper, that one is most likely from a lightweight. The front and rear caliper should be the same other than the pivot bolt.
> 
> _1962 Corvette_
> 
> ...



Nice catch......It's the wrong caliper.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2020)

phantom said:


> Nice catch......It's the wrong caliper.




That's a beautiful Jag and I'm surprised Schwinn did that. They must have run out of the correct calipers and then used what they had to keep the production line moving.  Haha!


----------



## Connor (Dec 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Guess you'll be looking for the correct caliper, that one is most likely from a lightweight. The front and rear caliper should be the same other than the pivot bolt.
> 
> _1962 Corvette_
> 
> ...



It must be the wrong caliper because the rear caliper is definitely larger... Thanks for the info! Is there a specific name for the correct one or are the middleweight ones universal?


----------



## Connor (Dec 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That's a beautiful Jag and I'm surprised Schwinn did that. They must have run out of the correct calipers and then used what they had to keep the production line moving.  Haha!



Haha, yea it’s hard to believe it’s wrong because everything else on the bike seems to be original... Thanks for you help!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2020)

Connor said:


> It must be the wrong caliper because the rear caliper is definitely larger... Thanks for the info! Is there a specific name for the correct one or are the middleweight ones universal?



The lightweight calipers are smaller and the markings on the caliper arms are not the same, the early middleweight caliper arms are inscribed _Schwinn Approved_. These did not have a marking on the back for the size.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 15, 2020)

The front fender is installed backwards also. Should bolt on from the rear of the fork. Nice looking bike by the way.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 15, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That's a beautiful Jag and I'm surprised Schwinn did that. They must have run out of the correct calipers and then used what they had to keep the production line moving.  Haha!



I doubt the factory did that, it looks like it won't even close around the fender. More likely done by some "mechanic" in the 60 years (more or less) since. But an easy fix. Hopefully the mechanic didn't "fix" too much.


----------



## phantom (Dec 15, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> The front fender is installed backwards also. Should bolt on from the rear of the fork. Nice looking bike by the way.



The rear of the front fork?  Wow, am I lost.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 15, 2020)

phantom said:


> The rear of the front fork?  Wow, am I lost.



Yes the rear of the front fork. It appears to be  bolted right behind the caliper on the front of the fork. Best picture I could take at the moment. My bikes are kind of buried right now.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 15, 2020)

I think that the Weismann brake caliper washer is being mistaken for a fender mount. Your front fender is ok. Post a pic of the rear caliper looking straight at it. You need to go on eBay and purchase a front caliper with the same dimensions I’m surprised that nobody mentioned that your front headlight is correct for a Panther, not a Jaguar. The good news is that Panther headlights are crazy expensive so I am sure you can work a deal on the correct one for your bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2020)

Oilit said:


> I doubt the factory did that, it looks like it won't even close around the fender. More likely done by some "mechanic" in the 60 years (more or less) since. But an easy fix. Hopefully the mechanic didn't "fix" too much.




So you're not one of those that says that every time you get a bike with the wrong part(s) on it?  _Schwinn ran out of the correct seats so they used what they had on hand to keep the assembly line moving_. I must have heard that a thousand times over the years!


----------



## Connor (Dec 16, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Yes the rear of the front fork. It appears to be  bolted right behind the caliper on the front of the fork. Best picture I could take at the moment. My bikes are kind of buried right now.
> View attachment 1320365






bikecrazy said:


> I think that the Weismann brake caliper washer is being mistaken for a fender mount. Your front fender is ok. Post a pic of the rear caliper looking straight at it. You need to go on eBay and purchase a front caliper with the same dimensions I’m surprised that nobody mentioned that your front headlight is correct for a Panther, not a Jaguar. The good news is that Panther headlights are crazy expensive so I am sure you can work a deal on the correct one for your bike.



Yes, I'm pretty sure that the fender is on correctly... As for the front light, I added it to the bike. I personally like the look better of the twin style light... 
-Connor


----------

